# Should rep range change when cutting?



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Im sure this is an age old debate, but would using the same 3 sets of 3-6 reps that you would to gain size apply when cutting? I know some people suggest higher reps, but then some say keep it heavy to keep muscle. does it ALL lie in cardio and primarily calories in vs calories out to determine whether you gain size/cut fat?

for example, would this be appropriate for a leg day while cutting? :

barbell squat 3 sets of 3-5 reps, 2-3 mins rest

leg press 3 sets of 6-8 reps 1-2 mins rest

dumbbell lunge 2 sets of 8-10 reps 1-2 mins rest

leg extension 3 sets of 10-25 reps 1 mins rest

it still has the low reps and large rest periods, but also high reps towards the end. its a confusing topic for me.

Also, when it comes to actual working days in the gym, would it be better to do a 4 day split or a 3 day split? If you are taking in carbs on workout days pwo (say 50g brown rice), that would stop fat loss right? So would more workout days=more carb days and less fat loss?

sorry if these seem like very basic questions. trying to get my head round the fundamentals again. cheers!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally my rep range rarely changes whether cutting or bulking.

I do one major exercise per body part for 5 sets of 5-10 reps, then a further 2 support exercises - 3 on leg day - for 2 sets each of 10/12 reps up to failure. Failure could be normal muscular failure, drop sets, negatives, partials or a mixture of them all.

I eat around 600 calories less whilst cutting.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Personally my rep range rarely changes whether cutting or bulking.
> 
> I do one major exercise per body part for 5 sets of 5-10 reps, then a further 2 support exercises - 3 on leg day - for 2 sets each of 10/12 reps up to failure. Failure could be normal muscular failure, drop sets, negatives, partials or a mixture of them all.
> 
> I eat around 600 calories less whilst cutting.


good advice mate simple , basic and obviously efective !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've found that higher rep work, done with some proper intensity, does as much for size and strength as the lower rep, heavier stuff.

It's not a question of doing higher rep stuff where the last half dozen reps are tough, more like getting 20 tough reps from a 30 rep set with drops, negatives, forced reps etc.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I notice weight and reps do change while cutting but not by choice I just get weaker on fewer calories and carbs so I tend to lower the weight and do say 6-10 reps instead on most things but I always go to failure no matter what that whats important going to failure


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont plan to drop weight and reps when cutting just go with the flow and try to maintain as high a weight as you can manage with the rep range you have normally used.. yes weight will go down on a cut due to defecit but if it happens it happens still lift the most you can for the max reps you would normally do, Dont plan to fail...

just dont go injuring yourself trying to lift 300 kg when your max capability in defecit is only 250 kg for example


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

cheers everyone. its a shame there is no one size fits all for this sort of thing as you have to filter through so much bro science and conflicting bs before you really reach any sort of good answer. Ill keep everything as normal as possible then i guess while i can.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have never really seen the point in doing less than 6 reps when your not a power lifter or strongman, my reps stick at 8-10 reps for the main no matter if I am off season or pre contest, I will always push the heaviest weigh I can for proper form for the required reps, over time my weights will go down but 16 weeks out pressing 300lbs on incline press for 10 has the same effect on the body as pressing 200lbs for 10 reps at 2 weeks out as they are both the max I can lift at that given time....


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I always stay in the same rep range, even bulking, when I go above 8 reps I dnt seem to keep size or build much, kinda look flat, 4-6reps and I fill out but while cutting the past 16weeks I've kept my strength and I'm 18lbs lighter


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

some interesting points. maybe its time for a change up


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

do your routines change at all when cutting? eg, less sets or less exercises or just keep the same?

(sorry for hijack lol)


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

MutantX said:


> do your routines change at all when cutting? eg, less sets or less exercises or just keep the same?
> 
> (sorry for hijack lol)


personally I avoid deadlifts just because of injury risk, and i hate the feeling doing them in a deficit. Squats are on and off, ill usually do the hack squat machine but set wise i throw in a couple of dropsets on big exercises, and negatives and slow burn lowers on more isolation exercises.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> do your routines change at all when cutting? eg, less sets or less exercises or just keep the same?
> 
> (sorry for hijack lol)


no change what so ever


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no change what so ever


cheers

have read a few people changing to more full body routines during cut but going to stick with my routine and let diet/cardio effect bulking or cutting


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

The only change I make to my training when cutting is I'll maybe up the intensity of my last working set to maximum (negatives etc.) rather than doing sometimes multiple drop sets afterwards like usual I might only do 1 or none at all.

Basically I up the intensity a tad and lower volume slightly but weights on my working sets (hopefully) stay the same. These changes I make are more down to the fact I don't have the energy to pump out loads of sets rather than a carefully thought out training plan lol.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I dont think so, i tend to try and work even harder if anything (with hormonal assistance of course lol)


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

as long as your cardio and diet are in place there is no reason to increase reps. train heavy at all times. I trained 5x5 when I dieted last and it worked a treat


----------

